# Steve Javey: Does he deserve a kick in the ****?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Steve Javey: Does he deserve a kick in the nuts?*

Well, after Javey went psycho-crack-cocaine-crazy on the Lakers tonight...how much do you want to kick him in the nuts?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

For those of you who have seen Adam's Sandler's movie "Little Nicky"...

Didn't he remind you of Dana Carvey when he was playing the possessed ref in the Globetrotters game?


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

if this were the playoffs i don't think javey would have made it out of the building without a beating.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> if this were the playoffs i don't think javey would have made it out of the building without a beating.


It would be interesting to find out if he actually made it out of the parking lot tonight.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

He Did A Great Job, IMHO..


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

George got a questionable technical, after that, the Laker players should have known they werent going to get away with their normal trash talk to the officials. Payton kept talking, Javy T'd him up. Why would you then throw the ball at him knowing hes given two somewhat questionable technicals? Then Malone got in his face later in the quarter? 

Javy was trigger happy, but he tends to do that when stars try to control the game. I remember he called Iverson for a carry once in a game directly after Iverson was in his face arguing. Iverson didnt carry anymore than usual...it was just a call to let him know that Javy is calling the game and hes calling the shots, etc. 

Payton and Malone should have recognized that earlier and stopped pushing him and just played...they might have won.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Javy was trigger happy, but he tends to do that when stars try to control the game. I remember he called Iverson for a carry once in a game directly after Iverson was in his face arguing. Iverson didnt carry anymore than usual...it was just a call to let him know that Javy is calling the game and hes calling the shots, etc.
> 
> Payton and Malone should have recognized that earlier and stopped pushing him and just played...they might have won.


Now you see, that's not right. The game is about the two teams and the players, not the refs.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

So the refs lose a game for the Lakers huh?

The Lakers never benefit from calls from the officials.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Now you see, that's not right. The game is about the two teams and the players, not the refs.


Payton and Malone should have stopped jawjacking at the refs after they saw how easy they would T them up. Thats what veterans do, they know their limits, they pushed past their limits tonight and paid the price for it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rohawk24</b>!
> So the refs lose a game for the Lakers huh?
> 
> The Lakers never benefit from calls from the officials.


No, the refs didn't lose the game for the Lakers.


----------



## Nikihotgirl (Apr 13, 2003)

i do not have a problem with javy because i dont know him. ok, my point..........the lakers were horrible tonight; 34/72 from the field!:upset: i did not agree with payton gettin rejected, but thats the way it is. i will not sit here and argue what was fair and what wasn't fair. the fact is that the lakers lost. what is the big deal? this is december, i can see if this was game seven of a playoff series, but its not. we as laker fans, should except the lost and move on.


p.s. 18-4 is the best record in the league.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We lost to Dallas


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rohawk24</b>!
> So the refs lose a game for the Lakers huh?
> 
> The Lakers never benefit from calls from the officials.


Reading the thread before speaking usually makes you look more intelligent.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> He Did A Great Job, IMHO..


Yeah. Same here.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

payton cant throw the ball ike that. That was an obvious tech. He did do a good job tonight. Only the laker fans think he did not


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Now you see, that's not right. The game is about the two teams and the players, not the refs.


Here's a suggestion, then: Don't lip off to the refs. At all.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

No, X. he doesn't.

Everyone in the league knows that Javie is a little quick with the whistle and they never should have been involved with him in the first place. Do I agree with the ejection. No, but I can see why he did it. Championship teams know how to let that stuff go and continue to play. The Lakers are normally good at that, but last night they let their emotions get to them and at times it affected their play.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Reading the thread before speaking usually makes you look more intelligent


Don't get so uptight because they lost one game. I know you Lakers fans get very offensive, so don't get all upset from reading the blatent truth: The Lakers benefit from the officials more than anyone in the league. I don't give a **** about what the thread is titled, because my statement is still related to the officials, and this thread is about officials. 

*edited* Do not make any personal attacks. 


:upset:


----------



## Basketball Fan (Sep 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> For those of you who have seen Adam's Sandler's movie "Little Nicky"...
> 
> Didn't he remind you of Dana Carvey when he was playing the possessed ref in the Globetrotters game?



Actually he reminded me more of Billy Crystal in that movie where he played an NBA ref. He just started tossing out T's. Anyone know what movie I'm talking about?


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Javy was trigger happy, but he tends to do that when stars try to control the game. I remember he called Iverson for a carry once in a game directly after Iverson was in his face arguing. Iverson didnt carry anymore than usual...it was just a call to let him know that Javy is calling the game and hes calling the shots, etc.


that's not right you can't hold a grudge against a player just because he mouthed off at you. the refs should call the game down the middle. he should not be calling no shots the players have to decide the game not Stve javie.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Basketball Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually he reminded me more of Billy Crystal in that movie where he played an NBA ref. He just started tossing out T's. Anyone know what movie I'm talking about?


Forget Paris.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rohawk24</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't get so uptight because they lost one game. I know you Lakers fans get very offensive, so don't get all upset from reading the blatent truth: The Lakers benefit from the officials more than anyone in the league. I don't give a **** about what the thread is titled, because my statement is still related to the officials, and this thread is about officials.
> ...


Again, you need to read the original post in this thread *edited* Do not make any personal attacks.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Laker fans call other teams fans whiners when they complain about the officiating but look what happens when a few calls go the other way.

:laugh:

And Lakers wonder why there's a poll asking why do other fans hate the Lakers. :whatever:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Some of you need to seriously take some comprehension courses before popping off like you are. 

Re-read the thread. No one said that the lakers lost the game becuase of the refs. No one.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> Some of you need to seriously take some comprehension courses before popping off like you are.
> 
> Re-read the thread. No one said that the lakers lost the game becuase of the refs. No one.


I didn't even say the Lakers lost the game because of the refs, so you're right. No one said that.

I said:
Laker fans call other teams fans whiners when they complain about the officiating but look what happens when a few calls go the other way.

So you should take some comprehension courses before you pop off at others.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't even say the Lakers lost the game because of the refs, so you're right. No one said that.
> ...


Easy there. Did you think my comments were directed at you personally?

The majority of Laker fans here in this thread did not whine about the call. In fact, there were more comments from others in this thread, than there were from laker fans. 

Peace.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I have to admit it was nice for once to see some of the calls go
against the Lakers.

What usually happens in Mav/Laker games is Shaq takes a
shoulder and plants it into the chest of a Maverick, knocking him to
the ground then goes up and dunks the ball.

The whistle blows, Shaq is awarded the basket and a foul shot.
The foul is called on the guy who got destroyed and Nellie blows
a gasket. From that time on Nellie is pissed off and it seems like
call after call goes the way of the Lakers until Nelson can't take it
anymore and blows up in a ref's face. Of course he is T'ed up.

For once the Lakers had to see what it is like to have some calls
go the other way. And they did not handle it any better than
other teams do when they feel like they are getting screwed.


----------



## pavlo11 (Jul 8, 2003)

Does Steve Javie have nuts? :no:


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> I have to admit it was nice for once to see some of the calls go
> against the Lakers.
> 
> ...


Hilarious, simply hilarious. I know you are jealous of Shaq;s skills but you dont have to pretend that every move Shaq makes is a charging foul. Certainly he does charge sometimes and he gets called for it. I think you are upset because you have nobody that can even contain Shaq so you make up stories about every move being a charge. 

I see you couldn't resist bringing up the childish and unproven conspiracy theory about the refs. Unfortunately, the reason why the lakers seem to get so many calls is because they (before this season) had two players that are difficult to contain and get fouled a lot. Most teams only have one of these types of players. As a result, the lakers get a lot of calls because they get fouled a lot. Now that they have 4 players who can create and historically get to the line often, the whining from laker haters has worsened. I'd encourage you to think of the obvious before dreaming up some conspiracy theory the next time you want to bash the lakers. 




> The foul is called on the guy who got destroyed and Nellie blows a gasket. From that time on Nellie is pissed off and it seems like call after call goes the way of the Lakers until Nelson can't take it anymore and blows up in a ref's face. Of course he is T'ed up.


I'd be frustrated too if my team couldnt play defense and, as a result, gets called for a ton of fouls. Maybe he should trade for some defensive guys and not think that he can outscore every team every night. Most people learn from the past, but not the Mavs. 



> For once the Lakers had to see what it is like to have some calls go the other way. And they did not handle it any better than other teams do when they feel like they are getting screwed.


Javie was pissed at the Lakers even before the game for putting the malone elbow to nash's ugly mug on the big screen before the game. The first chance he got, javie blew up and T'd up Payton. payton should have handled it better and so should have the rest. 

If you knew anything about Javie's and kersey's (another official) history with the lakers you'd realize that the lakers have had many games where calls didnt go their way, saying this is the first time shows your ignorance and if you do not retract it then you're clearly just hating. The difference is that the Lakers were on the bad end of calls because of something that happened outside of the actual game whereas the mavs are usually on the bad end of the calls because they cant play defense.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> And Lakers wonder why there's a poll asking why do other fans hate the Lakers.


Yeah, except that poll was created by a Lakers fan, me. 

Good observation though. :laugh:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Hilarious, simply hilarious. I know you are jealous of Shaq;s skills but you dont have to pretend that every move Shaq makes is a charging foul. Certainly he does charge sometimes and he gets called for it. I think you are upset because you have nobody that can even contain Shaq so you make up stories about every move being a charge.
> ...


I would consider this whining about officiating.... but thats just me.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Hilarious, simply hilarious. I know you are jealous of Shaq;s skills but you dont have to pretend that every move Shaq makes is a charging foul. Certainly he does charge sometimes and he gets called for it.


Please point out where I said that every move Shaq makes is a
charging foul. Never said it. Maybe you are a little sensitive.



> I think you are upset because you have nobody that can even contain Shaq so you make up stories about every move being a charge.


Maybe you have trouble with reading comprehension. Clearly I
never said every move. And yes I get upset everytime Shaq
knocks someone to the floor by moving into the defender and the foul is
called on the defender.



> I see you couldn't resist bringing up the childish and unproven conspiracy theory about the refs.


Ok clearly you do have trouble with reading comprehension. I
never mentioned a conspiracy either.



> I'd be frustrated too if my team couldnt play defense and, as a result, gets called for a ton of fouls. Maybe he should trade for some defensive guys and not think that he can outscore every team every night. Most people learn from the past, but not the Mavs.


My team played defense just fine. Take a look at the box score
genius.




> Javie was pissed at the Lakers even before the game for putting the malone elbow to nash's ugly mug on the big screen before the game. The first chance he got, javie blew up and T'd up Payton. payton should have handled it better and so should have the rest.


Now there thats what a conspiracy theory looks like. You claim
that a specific ref has a vendetta against your team.


I just love it when whiney little Laker fans don't get everything going
thier way. LOL


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

"Laker fans call other teams fans whiners when they complain about the officiating but look what happens when a few calls go the other way."

Unlike some other idiots, we don't make conspiracy theories about how the Refs purposely making one team win...


Saying a ref is bad, and saying the ref is favoring one team over another are completely differently things


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Hilarious, simply hilarious. I know you are jealous of Shaq;s skills but you dont have to pretend that every move Shaq makes is a charging foul. Certainly he does charge sometimes and he gets called for it. I think you are upset because you have nobody that can even contain Shaq so you make up stories about every move being a charge.
> ...


still havent gotten over it huh?














what ever happened to all that talk of 82-0 or 77-5?

:laugh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I don't particularly care about Steve in one particular Lakers game. This guy has been a loose cannon ref for years.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Javey didn't cost the Lakers the game against the Mavericks. Their pathetic defense accomplished that goal. However, I still can't stand the guy. He needs a reality check in the worst way. He's an official not a superstar. No one comes out to the arena to see him ref. No one wants his autograph. No one wants to sign him to a sneaker deal. He's a freaking official and he belongs at the bottom of the food chain. Refs are there to officiate games not decide them. He seems to officiate every game with a vendetta. You can't talk to him, look at him, or even approach him without him blowing the whistle. It's ridiculous. I know some of these players are annoying as hell but Steve takes his miniscule job way too seriously. I've even seen him stare at guys after he calls a foul on them. He's like a power hungry sheriff who is just waiting to use his pistol. I don't like him and I don't think he should ever officiate a big game again. You can't have refs out there who put themselves into the game.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Javey didn't cost the Lakers the game against the Mavericks. Their pathetic defense accomplished that goal. However, I still can't stand the guy. He needs a reality check in the worst way. He's an official not a superstar. No one comes out to the arena to see him ref. No one wants his autograph. No one wants to sign him to a sneaker deal. He's a freaking official and he belongs at the bottom of the food chain. Refs are there to officiate games not decide them. He seems to officiate every game with a vendetta. You can't talk to him, look at him, or even approach him without him blowing the whistle. It's ridiculous. I know some of these players are annoying as hell but Steve takes his miniscule job way too seriously. I've even seen him stare at guys after he calls a foul on them. He's like a power hungry sheriff who is just waiting to use his pistol. I don't like him and I don't think he should ever officiate a big game again. You can't have refs out there who put themselves into the game.


You can view it that way. I think of it more like High School basketball game where the ref would T you up for any talking back or any thing unsportsman like. And all you did was play ball, none of the bs just basketball. But it was a Lakers game there has to be some BS huh?


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> I would consider this whining about officiating.... but thats just me.


Oh geez, of course I'm whining...honestly, I dont care what you would consider. it is clear that you cannot discuss the topic and instead you post sophmoric comments to attack me. here's a thoughtm try to refute what I said and lets have a debate if you can. The report about the ref being pissed even before the game was in the news and was confirmed by several sources. I am not whining, just making a point to spark debate. Your childish response shows that you really have nothing intelligent to add.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> Please point out where I said that every move Shaq makes is a
> charging foul. Never said it. Maybe you are a little sensitive.


Forgive me, I was reading too much into what you were saying. After taking a step back I see that you were just trying to depict how Nellie usually gets T'd up. However, this is not how he usually gets T'd up. It is rare that Shaq gets away with a charge, Nellie gets T'd up after he watches his big men get work and like a child he rants and lashes out after realizing he has no defense so he yells at the refs for not giving him what he wants even though his crappy big men dont deserve the calls.




> And yes I get upset everytime Shaq
> knocks someone to the floor by moving into the defender and the foul is called on the defender.


I'm sorry that you dont like post game, this has been done for years and Shaq is by no means the first to do it. if the Mavs didnt flop all the time they wouldnt wind up on the floor. Complain to the NBA about th restricted area because Shaq's moves are perfectly legal. When he does lwer his shoulder or is outside the restriced area he gets called for the charge. 



> I never mentioned a conspiracy either.


You didnt mention it but you inferred, as those who believe in the theory do, that the calls always go the lakers' way. 

I notice that you did not deny you believe in the conspiracy. maybe you do.



> My team played defense just fine. Take a look at the box score genius.


I see that you are suffering from reading comprehension problems, genious. My comment was in response to your diatribe about how Nellie usually get T'd up. So clearly, I was talking about those instances and not the recent game. If you are going to rip me, you might not want to make the same mistake. Everyone know that the Mavs defense typically sucks against the Lakers, the recent game was an abberation that the mavs may or may not be able to keep up in the future, but defensive consistency has yet to be proven. 



> Now there thats what a conspiracy theory looks like. You claim that a specific ref has a vendetta against your team.


I did not claim it, it has been published in several paper, tv, and online news outlets (including LA and DFW area papers) and has been confirmed by several sources. maybe you should try to read the paper once in a while. Its no conspiracy, it is what happened...if you trust all the sources (of which one source was a Mavs team official and another was an NBA spokesman). 



> I just love it when whiney little Laker fans don't get everything going thier way. LOL


Your childsh attempt to mock me instead of actually debating the issues I discussed shows that you have nothing intelligent to add. I have admitted my misinterpretation of your post and hope that you will be man enough to admit when you are wrong. 

I never expected everything to go their way, and never said it would. In fact, to the contrary I am one who has held the bar lower than many fans knowing the despite the fab 4, they still wont win every game and will even look bad at times. Besides, one or two losses to teams that will either not make the playoffs or will eventually get knocked out by teams that can actually play defense does not mean that things are'nt going the Lakers' way.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> still havent gotten over it huh?


What do you mean, there is nothing to get over. Maybe basketball is the only thing of value in your life but there is nothing for me to get over. I am simply bringing up the incidents because they apply to this discussion. Its not like I am like those haters out there starting websites to get malone kicked out of the league.



> what ever happened to all that talk of 82-0 or 77-5?
> 
> :laugh:


What talk? You wont find a post where I said they would do that well. If I recall correctly I guessed they would win 60 at best and right now they are on track to win 64. Why dont you take a guess at how many wins they will have? Or are you too afriad to be proven wrong?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh geez, of course I'm whining...honestly, I dont care what you would consider. it is clear that you cannot discuss the topic and instead you post sophmoric comments to attack me. here's a thoughtm try to refute what I said and lets have a debate if you can. The report about the ref being pissed even before the game was in the news and was confirmed by several sources. I am not whining, just making a point to spark debate. Your childish response shows that you really have nothing intelligent to add.


I'm not going to argue because its just going to be like so many other arguements before this one. The shoe is just on the other foot. Biases show through more than anything when arguing about refs. Arguing about the calls will do nothing but take up space on the board because your never going to think the tech was justified nor will I ever see otherwise.

IMO, a ref is like a judge. And the hardwood is their court where they keep the law. Some judges allow more back talk and bs than others just like some refs do. Steve acts like Judge Judy and doesn't take any ****. Thats how he maintains his court, if players would just play the game and keep their mouth's shut they'd never have to worry about techs. 

Besides, so what if one ref doesn't like the Lakers, the rest of them do.


----------

